# Vulcan Ventures negotiating to buy Moxi--report



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Vulcan Ventures, Microsoft Corp. co-founder Paul Allen's investment vehicle, is in talks to buy television set-top box maker Moxi Digital Inc., Business Week said in its March 25 issue.

Doesn't Paul Allen own the cable company Charter Communications?

Full Story


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I think we know what happens when the "microsoft" business model and PVR's collide...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I could have sworn when everyone was calling Moxi vaporware, Scott G made the comment Moxi was alive and well, guess he was right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Moxi is vaperware...

If they are looking to get bought out prior to shipping the first box, then they are in SERIOUS trouble...

Now, someone comes in, flush with cash, then Moxi may see the light of day... Without an infusion of cash, they may, in my opinion, wont...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I would like to see MOXI be a successful business making quality products, if it takes backing from Micro$oft, I say more power to 'em.


----------

